# Your Favorite Te Deums



## regenmusic

Here is a list of possible choices. I took it from Wikipedia, I noticed that Haydn has two and only one is listed, so may be the same with other composers. 

Te Deum by Hector Berlioz
Te Deum Laudamus, the second part of Symphony No. 1 in D minor ("Gothic") (1919-1927) by Havergal Brian
Two settings by Benjamin Britten: Te Deum in C (1934) and Festival Te Deum (1944)
Te Deum by Anton Bruckner
Short Festival Te Deum by Gustav Holst
Te Deum by Andrew Carter
Te Deum by Marc-Antoine Charpentier (1688-1698)
Te Deum by Antonín Dvorák
Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate (1713), Dettingen Te Deum (1743) by George Frideric Handel
Te Deum by Joseph Haydn
Te Deum by Herbert Howells
Te Deum by Zoltán Kodály
Te Deum by Jean-Baptiste Lully (1677)
Te Deum by James MacMillan
Te Deum by Piers Maxim
Te Deum by Felix Mendelssohn
Te Deum by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Te Deum by Arvo Pärt
Te Deum by Krzysztof Penderecki
Te Deum by Ilia II of Georgia
Festival Te Deum and Te Deum Laudamus by Arthur Sullivan
Te Deum, the final part of Quattro pezzi sacri by Giuseppe Verdi
Te Deum in Giacomo Puccini's Opera Tosca
Te Deum by Karl Jenkins
Te Deum Laudamus by Manuel Arenzana


----------



## Pugg

Puccini; Te Deum from Tosca


----------



## Azol

Bruckner
Pärt

also this


Pugg said:


> Puccini; Te Deum from Tosca


----------



## Xaltotun

Bruckner, Berlioz and Dvorak. I like them all so much that I find it hard to establish any order of preference. Bruckner is the most unearthly, spiritual, transcendent; Berlioz is the most monumental, stunning, domineering; Dvorak is the most earthly, honest, energetic, almost... _lusty_, as in sublimating-primal-animal-impulses-to-higher-ones-while-_not_-neglecting-or-suffocating-them!

One is like the Sun, the other like a grand Cathedral, the third like an Eucharist in an ancient rural chapel.


----------



## Pugg

Not many Te Deum lovers , strange .


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Not many Te Deum lovers , strange .


 not many connoisseurs I'd say


----------



## Heliogabo

Charpentier is.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> not many connoisseurs I'd say


I was expecting something in these lines......


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> Charpentier is.


That's the European song conttes hymn or am I wrong?


----------



## Heliogabo

Pugg said:


> That's the European song conttes hymn or am I wrong?


Yes, it is famous for that reason.


----------



## regenmusic

Pugg said:


> Not many Te Deum lovers , strange .


It took the Stabat Mater thread a couple days to fill in a little.


----------



## GreenMamba

I like the Charpentier and Pärt ones (and some others in between, but I don't know most of the OP's list well ).

Michel Delalande's Baroque Te Deum was recorded by Les Arts Florissants and is quite good, similar to Charpentier and Lully.

Going back further, Jacobus Vaet wrote a lovely Renaissance Te Deum.


----------



## Pugg

This one is pretty amazing .


----------



## isorhythm

Haydn's for me.


----------



## KenOC

To me, any Te Deum is similar in character to that single word that differs by just one letter.


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> To me, any Te Deum is similar in character to that single word that differs by just one letter.


Good to know


----------



## Xaltotun

KenOC said:


> To me, any Te Deum is similar in character to that single word that differs by just one letter.


Hah! First I was completely baffled, but after half a minute I got it! Wonderful 

As for myself, a large reason I like them so much is that I like the poem so much. It's more a hymn to the _church_ than a hymn about religious _experience_ as such, or rather, the latter is included but only within confines of the former... that strikes a chord with me.


----------



## Xaltotun

Another reason: they are some of the most brisky and energizing sacred music you can find. There's often a military march-like, patriotic atmosphere as a side effect.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Decades ago in my parish church choir we used to sing "Tu Rex Gloriae Christe" by Gounod, which I believe comes from his Te Deum, and great fun it was to sing too. Does anyone know of a recording by any chance?


----------



## Pugg

Animal the Drummer said:


> Decades ago in my parish church choir we used to sing "Tu Rex Gloriae Christe" by Gounod, which I believe comes from his Te Deum, and great fun it was to sing too. Does anyone know of a recording by any chance?


It's from Bizet I believe.





If so this is a very good recording!

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Australian+Eloquence/ELQ4762947


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Nice try and thanks for the attempt, but I'm afraid that isn't the one I have in mind.

The music is attractive though, so _dank u wel_ for flagging up something new to explore. :tiphat:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Heliogabo said:


> Charpentier is.


For me as well...


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bruckner for me.


----------



## Pugg

Animal the Drummer said:


> Nice try and thanks for the attempt, but I'm afraid that isn't the one I have in mind.
> 
> The music is attractive though, so _dank u wel_ for flagging up something new to explore. :tiphat:


Did you find what you re looking for eventfully ?


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Thanks for asking - no, not yet, but I love a hunt like this, so it's not a problem!


----------



## Christo

For me, Arvo Pärt's. In that wonderfully atmospheric recording made in a small ancient church in Finland, by the Estionian 'Philharmonic' Chamber Choir under Tonu Kaljuste somewhere in the 1990s. ECM New Series, I mean.


----------



## Bruckner Anton

Bruckner and Haydn no.2


----------



## Pugg

Bruckner Anton said:


> Bruckner and Haydn no.2


Got that one: 
Maria Stader, Hertha Töpper, Ernst Haefliger, Ivan Sardi

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, *Ferenc Fricsay*


----------



## Granate

Azol said:


> Bruckner
> Pärt


Amen! Bruckner conducted by Karajan sounds so epic...


----------



## Xaltotun

Have to advertise a bit here. The Te Deum by Walter Braunfels is something you guys really should hear. He makes it longer and journey-like, from darkness to light, so not just exaltation. Almost like there's some Mahlerian psycho-drama included. Expect parts with heavenly radiance and hellish despair.


----------



## premont

Buxtehude - for organ.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Another vote for Bruckner and Charpentier. I should probably dig out the Arvo Part; I bought it used a few years ago and never got around to listening to it.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> Another vote for Bruckner and Charpentier. I should probably dig out the Arvo Part; I bought it used a few years ago and never got around to listening to it.


Good that you remembered it now then.


----------



## steph01

Gibbons Second Service

The part "Thine honourable, true, and only Son" is gloriously uplifting.


----------



## Biffo

Berlioz, Bruckner and Dvorak - in that order.

The list at the start of the thread could potentially be a lot longer. The Te Deum (usually accompanied by the Jubilate) is (was?) part of the Morning Service in the Anglican Church. Although retaining its Latin title it is sung in English. Purcell set it as part of his Service in B-flat major and I am sure there are plenty of other settings. There is an excellent recording of the Purcell from Simon Preston and the Choir of Christ Church Cathedral, Oxford. Much as I love the Purcell it doesn't disturb my choices above.


----------



## classical yorkist

Without doubt my favourite Te Deum is the one composed by MIchel Richard Delalande for Louis IV's private chapel at Versailles.


----------



## cougarjuno

Purcell's Te Deum and Jubilate in D is one of my favorite pieces from this composer. Haydn's is wonderful also.


----------



## starthrower

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Bruckner for me.


How is the sound on the old Jochum recording? I'm trying to decide on the Jochum set, or Rogner on Brilliant Classics.


----------



## vesteel

Lully
Charpentier
Naumann
Bruckner
Braunfels


----------



## JSBach85

Favourite Te Deum compositions by order of preference:

1) Marc Antoine Charpentier (1643-1704). Te Deum (H. 146).
2) Jean Baptiste Lully (1632-1687). Te Deum (LWV 55).
3) Michel Richard Delalande (1657-1726). Te Deum (S.32).
4) George Frideric Handel (1685-1759). The Dettingen Te Deum (HWV 283). Borrowed from Urio.
5) Franscesco Antonio Urio (ca.1631-ca.1719). Te Deum.
6) André Campra (1660-1744). Te Deum.
7) Henry Madin (1698-1748). Te Deum pour les Victoires de Louis XV.
8) Francisco António de Almeida (c. 1702-1755). Te Deum (c.1750).
9) George Frideric Handel (1685-1759). Te Deum in D Major 'Queen Caroline', HWV 280.
10) George Frideric Handel (1685-1759). Utrecht Te Deum (HWV 278).
11) Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791). Te Deum in C major, K.141/66b.
12) Dieterich Buxtehude (c.1637-1707). Te Deum Laudamus BuxVW 218.
13) Esprit Antoine Blanchard (1696-1770). Te Deum "de Fontenoy".
14) Gottfried Heinrich Stölzel (1690-1749). Te Deum (c.1720).
15) Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1754). Te Deum.
16) Johann Adolph Hasse (1699–1783). Te Deum laudamus.
17) Carl Heinrich Graun (1703-1759). Te Deum.
18) Franz Joseph Haydn (1732-1809). Te Deum C-majorHob. XXIIIc:2.
19) Henry Purcell (1659-1695). Te Deum and Jubilate Deo, for soloists, chorus & instruments in D major, Z. 232 (1694).
20) Antonio Teixeira (1707-1759). Te Deum.
21) Jean Guyot (1520-1588). Te Deum laudamus.
22) Tomás Luis de Victoria (c. 1548-1611). Te Deum.
23) William Croft (1678-1727). Te Deum in D.
24) John Taverner (c1490-1545). Te Deum.
25) Jean Gilles (1668-1075). Te Deum (1697).
26) François-Joseph Gossec (1734-1829). Te Deum а Grand Orchestre (1779).
27) Niccolò Jommelli (1714-1774). Te Deum in Re Maggiore composed for Karl Eugen of Württemberg's 35th Birthday (1763).
28) Franz Xaver Richter (1709-1789). Kemptener Te Deum in D-major (1742).


----------



## JSBach85

After a long time studying my Master's Degree, I finally give my thesis dissertation and I am about to receive the pass. To celebrate such event, I am thinking about listening to one of my favourite Te Deum that I own in CD recording:

- Jean Baptiste Lully. Te Deum (LWV 55). 1. Dumestre / 2. Niquet
- Michel Richard Delalande. Te Deum (S.32). 1. William Christie
- Marc Antoine Charpentier. Te Deum (H. 146). 1. William Christie / 2. Niquet / 3. Minkowski / 4. Dumestre / 5. Gester / 6. Tubery / 7. Devos
- Henry Madin. Te Deum pour les Victoires de Louis XV. 1. Cuiller
- George Frideric Handel. The Dettingen Te Deum (HWV 283). 1. Layton / 2. Preston / 3. Fasolis
- George Frideric Handel. Utrecht Te Deum (HWV 278). 1. Veldhoven / 2. Hogwood

Which one would you prefer?


----------



## elgar's ghost

I prefer the full-bodied type from the romantic era, so that for me means Bruckner, Berlioz and Verdi. I wish Max Reger would have had a go - he only got as far as an instrumental piece for organ. I do like Handel's various settings, too.


----------



## Zofia

Cannot pick a favourite right now just wish to recommend this disc.









https://www.amazon.de/Guyot-Te-Deum...ds=B01MZDAZM4&qid=1552592514&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## larold

Bruckner by far, Haydn next.


----------



## larold

_Bruckner for me...How is the sound on the old Jochum recording? I'm trying to decide on the Jochum set, or Rogner on Brilliant Classics. _

I'd say skip those and download the free Ormandy version from Abruckner.com under their free download of the month. Ormandy's is better than either of those you listed and most others I've heard. It was once linked to his 5th symphony on LP but otherwise never came out on CD.


----------



## Dorsetmike

My favourite, Purcell, (especially when Performed by Clare College choir)
part 1





part 2


----------

